# Charo-bombera apaga fuego con perspectiva de género y.....



## Opty (28 Jun 2022)

Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor


----------



## brotes_verdes (28 Jun 2022)

Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)

No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.


----------



## TercioVascongado (28 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)
> 
> No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.




Entre funcivagos garrapateros premium no se pisan la manguera.


----------



## Wotan2021 (28 Jun 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto. Gracias


----------



## Don Redondón (28 Jun 2022)

entre lamentable y vergonzoso


----------



## DOM + (28 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)
> 
> No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.



Por eso, que se jodan.
Los bomberos son unos progres de cuidado.

Cuando esten en una situación jodida y su vida dependa de ella verán que su progresia era una locura.

Lo malo que a la charo ls dejaran siempre en oficina jiji

Pero luego es la que les monta los tik toks y monts las fiestecitas jiji como mola la charo, es una más, es imprescindible te diran.

Además dice 
0 recursos - qué más necesita en esa situación?? Un avión?
0 formación - para subirse a una escalera y enchufar una manquera????

En este caso es una gilipollez


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (28 Jun 2022)

A los negros que han ayudado le darán la nacionalidad y una medalla


----------



## HARLEY66 (28 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto. Gracias



En serio? Pues piensa que el que se puede estar quemando dentro eres tú o un familiar tuyo. 
Dan ganas de soltarle un puñetazo a la imbécil esta...


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (28 Jun 2022)

Son del GES, en Noia.
La heroína debe ser la de la izquierda, podemos imaginar cómo llegó a donde llegó.Servicio de emergencias y se caga la pata abajo por subir una escalera, demencial.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Jun 2022)

Yo salvo que fuera mi casa o algo que me importase, lo último que haría sería ayudar a estos cómplices del sistema.

Me sentaría en una butaca, abriría mi bolsa de risketos y mi coca cola y me pondría a ver el espectáculo.

Es como cuando un moro golpea a una charocop, me entra una satisfacción indescriptible


----------



## LionelHutz (28 Jun 2022)

(up)


----------



## Vanatico (28 Jun 2022)

Que puta verguenza.


----------



## brickworld (28 Jun 2022)

Pensaba que era sudacalandia... Pero habiendo escuchado algún carallo y viendo el negrito del super ayudando ya he visto que es nuestra querida patria LLENA DE GILIPOLLAS INTEGRALES 

Para esto queréis la igualdad IZMIERDOSOS??? Para que una puta imbécil no pueda sujetar una jodida manguera y tenga más miedo que 11 viejas por si se cae de la puta escalera que está a un puto metro del suelo???

PARA ESTO QUEREIS LA IGUALDAD??? PUTAS IMBECILAS????


----------



## elnota (28 Jun 2022)

Más presión, más presión! 
La manguera dónde está, donde está la manguera .......


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (28 Jun 2022)

sus compañeros pensarían, venga que este es un incendio facilito, escalera, meter la manguera un rato y listos, este es para charo, que va a quedar como una héroe.


----------



## brickworld (28 Jun 2022)

Vaya que hubo hasta heridos.... PERO QUE REPUTISIMA MIERDA ES ESTO???









Un incendio en Noia provoca dos heridos, uno de ellos trasladado al hospital


El fuego, cuyo origen podría ser una manta eléctrica, se produjo en una habitación en la primera planta de un inmueble situado en la calle Mazacañamo...




www.cope.es


----------



## el segador (28 Jun 2022)

no esta muy ducha en el manejo de mangueras, al menos en las de apagar fuegos, sniff, ni casco lleva, casi la da la jardinera en la cabeza, lo mismo la espabilaba y todo.


----------



## spica (28 Jun 2022)

¿Que hace el tonto que la esta oliendo el culo?

Ah, es por si se cae sujetarla.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Son del GES, en Noia.
> La heroína debe ser la de la izquierda, podemos imaginar cómo llegó a donde llegó.Servicio de emergencias y se caga la pata abajo por subir una escalera, demencial.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104432



Queda muy bien en la foto. Es de lo que se trata, luego el curro que lo hagan los dos mañacos del medio (el otro enano de la derecha no da ni la altura debio entrar por ser el sobrino de alguien de la Diputación).

Lo flipante es que la manguera que le han dado es la de menor calibre que lleva el camión, practicamente una de jardin, y por el chorro le han dado presion minima. Le dan la manguera de verdad a tope presión y la charo sale volando. Y de subirnos a una escalera telescopica de 30 o 40 metros mejor no hablamos.











Currando de bombero te juegas la puta vida, es de verguenza para el cuerpo que contraten a paticortas de cuota que lo unico que hacen es privar de un recurso vital a los ciudadanos como es un bombero, porque llegado el momento de echarle huevos, pues toca hacer como lo que se ve en la secuencia. Si hubiera sido una charo de cuota hoy tendriamos un señor con bigote menos.











Aqui un bombero tirandose a una casa en un tercer piso para meter padentro al tio que se queria suicidar. Ya no es solo que te salga mal el salto y acabes reventado en la acera, es que el tipo puede llevar un arma y joderte bien.











Aqui otro colgado en una viga de un puente sobre la SE-30 haciendole el lio a un suicida. Ni que decir tiene que si el suicida decide resistirse pueden ir los dos a la autovia que pasa por debajo, pero eso no pasara porque el tipo esta mazadisimo y seguramente resistira cualquier intentona del suicida. Notese el biceps que gasta el menda. No hay que ser Rappel para saber que pasaria si esto lo maneja una bombera de cuota.


----------



## noseyo (28 Jun 2022)

Por lo menos regó las plantas , a esta gente que defiende esto , no puede con la manguera va a poder sacar a nadie y encima con miedo a una escalera , nada 3000 euros al mes para regar las plantas


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## trinidad Santos (28 Jun 2022)

Broootal


----------



## ANS² (28 Jun 2022)

algunos pensaban que el progresismo era una broma


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Jun 2022)

Que vergüenza, cobrando un sueldo por ESTORBAR el fulano de al lado se sube a la escalera en 2 segundos, esta es una bombera con vértigo y miedo , se quema mi casa veo esto y yo no tengo paciencia, le pego una patada la tiro de la escalera y me subo yo. Vergonzoso que estemos gastando dinero en gente inútil para su puesto de trabajo solo por paridad y cuotas.


----------



## sebososabroso (28 Jun 2022)

Ya lo he dicho, como un día tengas un problema, y necesites las fuerzas del orden o bomberos, ya veras las risas, aun me acuerdo cuando una supuesta cualificada se bloqueo y no era capaz ni de hablar, es un puto peligro, esta Charo solo es lo que sale del sistema de mierda.


----------



## CocoVin (28 Jun 2022)

Igualdad amigos.
Entre esto y ver a policias feminas Vs Nigerianos de 2 metros..no se con que quedarme.


----------



## Turbocalbo (28 Jun 2022)

Porque no se le pone musica a esos videos? 

y ahora regresen a ver de nuevo la actuación del bombero florero regando geranios acompañado de musica de circunstancias,
hasta la proxima amigos!


----------



## trinidad Santos (28 Jun 2022)

El empoderamiento derrotado por una escalera plegable


----------



## abe heinsenberg (28 Jun 2022)

Esto que es una película de torrente ozores o Berlanga. Con negro incluido


----------



## hyugaa (28 Jun 2022)

Ahora imaginar las que estan en el ejercito............

Las noruegas ya hundieron ellas solitas una fragata por recuerdo


----------



## toniguada (28 Jun 2022)

Ostias pensé que era de broma y actores. 
Pensar que de eso puede depender una vida. 
No hay nadie al mando de este disparate?


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (28 Jun 2022)

a ver si despiertan cuando les cueste a vida tener a esas charos inutiles


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto. Gracias



Por favor que alguien le ponga de fondo la música de Benny Hill.

Y luego viene el OMVRE con otra escalera a ayudar. Me muero de la risa...


----------



## kokod (28 Jun 2022)

Esto me recuerda a mi pueblo este invierno en las inundaciones que tuvimos, dos policías locales mirando el móvil mientras que dos langostos jubilados dando el paso a los vehículos, lo mejor de todo que encima se ofendieron los funcivagos ya que veían que yo y otras dos personas no estábamos ayudando con la cinta, jo jo hasta los remeros ya tenemos que hacer el trabajo de estos elementos.


----------



## Akira. (28 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien me explica como ha superado las pruebas? 
Gracias


----------



## JoseII (28 Jun 2022)

El problema no es la presión.
Ella no llega hasta la ventana yno puede atacar bien el fuego.
debería poder subir hasta el final de la escalera, aguanatr la mangera, y desde la ventana, con buen angulo arrearle al fuego


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 Jun 2022)

El 99,9% de las mujeres en este tipo de puestos esta robándole el sueldo al pueblo vía impuestos por la puta cara, una estafa colosal por que son invalidas para ejercer de ello.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Jun 2022)

madre mia colega , pero si tiene miedo de subir esa mierda escalera


----------



## Albertojosua (28 Jun 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> El problema no es la presión.
> Ella no llega hasta la ventana yno puede atacar bien el fuego.
> debería poder subir hasta el final de la escalera, aguanatr la mangera, y desde la ventana, con buen angulo arrearle al fuego



No llega porque le da miedo subir 60 centímetros más.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica como ha superado las pruebas?
> Gracias



Pues porque tienen que pillar si o si un minimo de tias, aunque la que mejor ha hecho las pruebas este a kilometros por detrás del tio mas manco que las haya hecho. Asi que aunque no sea capaz de levantar un niño de 30 kilos, se le da la plaza. Luego la realidad es que en los trabajos las colocan donde no molesten. 

Os reto a encontrar en google una foto de una bombera en accion que no sea un posado o un ejercicio de entrenamiento. NI UNA.


----------



## Akira. (28 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues porque tienen que pillar si o si un minimo de tias, aunque la que mejor ha hecho las pruebas este a kilometros por detrás del tio mas manco que las haya hecho. Asi que aunque no sea capaz de levantar un niño de 30 kilos, se le da la plaza. Luego la realidad es que en los trabajos las colocan donde no molesten.
> 
> Os reto a encontrar en google una foto de una bombera en accion que no sea un posado o un ejercicio de entrenamiento. NI UNA.



Todo lo que dices suena a que el mundo se ha vuelto loco o al menos este lodazal.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> El problema no es la presión.
> Ella no llega hasta la ventana yno puede atacar bien el fuego.
> *debería poder subir hasta el final de la escalera*, aguanatr la mangera, y desde la ventana, con buen angulo arrearle al fuego





CuervoDrogado dijo:


> madre mia colega , pero si tiene miedo de subir esa mierda escalera



Puede subir al final de la escalera pero no sabe / tiene miedo. Ahí esta el problema.

¿Por qué ha pasado las pruebas? A elegir:
- Cupo.
- Enchufe.

Porque no hay otra explicación posible.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (28 Jun 2022)

El problema de que en este tipo de puestos se aplique la desigualdad de genero, es que si hay una intervención (me da igual policía que bomberos) y hay fallecidos de por medio por no poder hacer su trabajo por pura incapacidad , lo que hay es directamente una negligencia criminal de quien ha legislado para que se produzca esa situación, así de simple.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (28 Jun 2022)

Dudo que esa se levante los 50 kg que tienen que llevar en equipo con mangueras y todo cuando tienen que actuar los bomberos y tienen que entrar en edificio.


----------



## Opty (28 Jun 2022)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Dudo que esa se levante los 50 kg que tienen que llevar en equipo con mangueras y todo cuando tienen que actuar los bomberos y tienen que entrar en edificio.



Siempre habrá un compañero que le lleve el material jijiji


----------



## Tackler (28 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, como un día tengas un problema, y necesites las fuerzas del orden o bomberos, ya veras las risas, aun me acuerdo cuando una supuesta cualificada se bloqueo y no era capaz ni de hablar, es un puto peligro, esta Charo solo es lo que sale del sistema de mierda.




Lo peor de todo es que como todo el mundo tiene miedo nadie se queja porque puede ser incluso despedido del trabajo o puesto en régimen disciplinario.


----------



## Poncho129 (28 Jun 2022)

No lo entendéis. Es que la chica no quería abusar de sus superpoderes y no quiso apagar el fuego con un chorro de flujo vaginal.
Después de todo, la culpa la tiene *el peldaño* heteropatriarcal machista en el que se le han enganchado las bragas.
En serio, después de esto ¿qué os jugais a que a esa inútil no la han echado del cuerpo de bomberos?


----------



## mxmanu (28 Jun 2022)

dios!! puta inútil joder


----------



## luron (28 Jun 2022)

Imágenes como ésta demuestran que éste es un mísero país de pacotilla


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Jun 2022)

Es como si estuviese drogada o le pesase el culo. No entiendo por qué no se sube más peldaños para arriba si tiene a 2 personas sujetándola la escalera. En cambio el otro hombre que se sube al final, nadie le sostiene la escalera y creo que le dice algo de "hay que ver el fuego"

La Charo está como aletargada.


----------



## CommiePig (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



los incendios son de Hultraderetxa...

y no había reparado en ello, que feixista soy


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Jun 2022)

jijijijijiji


----------



## CommiePig (28 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Son del GES, en Noia.
> La heroína debe ser la de la izquierda, podemos imaginar cómo llegó a donde llegó.Servicio de emergencias y se caga la pata abajo por subir una escalera, demencial.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104432



pero pa foto, queda de lujo............................


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Jun 2022)

Otra cosa que me llama la atención. Es que los bomberos que he visto en mi vida eran todos muy mazaos. Y esta mujer tiene una condición física peor que la mía .

Es que si yo mañana me presento a bombera me admiten o cómo va esto?

En el caso del tema voluntarios. No me creo que esa tía ande de voluntaria. Si fuese un hombre torpe me lo podría creer. Pero de una Charo que lo haga gratis no me lo creo a no ser que necesite X horas de voluntaria para conseguir X fin. La plaza de algo etc.


Espero que en su defensa no diga que ese día tenía la regla. Porque ya faltaría más. Pues que se hubiese quedado en casa y ya está. O no haga ese trabajo si le supone que le den mareos en esos días.


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> (...)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104455
> 
> 
> Aqui otro colgado en una viga de un puente sobre la SE-30 (....).



Joder menudo HOMBRE. me voy a poner en la viga de un puente a ver si me rescata ESE. Puta vida. Así si que merece la pena seguir viviendo. 

Modo salida off


----------



## elchicho47 (28 Jun 2022)

Fake, eso paso en la noia y son voluntarios de GES


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (28 Jun 2022)

No he entendido muy bien, qué estaba, intentando regar las macetas del alfeizar?


----------



## secuestrado (28 Jun 2022)

Hostia, pero por que no sube por la puta escalera???


----------



## Tackler (28 Jun 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> Fake, eso paso en la noia y son voluntarios de GES




Para tener esos voluntarios mejor que apaguen el fuego los vecinos.


----------



## Thyr (28 Jun 2022)

Representación gráfica de la idiocracia actual.


----------



## brickworld (28 Jun 2022)

Es tan inútil que ni siquiera puede abrir la boca de la goma porque NO QUITA LA PUTA MANO DE LA ESCALERA tendrá miedo a caerse la muy gilipollas claro...


----------



## Escombridos (28 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)
> 
> No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.



En ese vídeo hay un problema claro, la Charo esa no vale ni para pegar sellos y quiere apagar un fuego.

Las imágenes hablan por si solas.


----------



## m4wz (28 Jun 2022)

*Carta a 21noticias. Espectáculo dantesco en Noia (Vídeo)*
27/06/202221 Noticias3 comentarios





No se trata de una escena de los hermanos Marx, es real, es actual y es en Noia, población costera de más de 14.000 habitantes en Galicia.

Incendio de una vivienda con una persona mayor en su interior, acude en primera instancia el servicio municipal de emergencias GES de Noia. (Ver vídeo)

Creo que esta pseudointervención del servicio de Noia no merece valoración técnica de ningún tipo.

Señor Santiago Villanueva director general de emergencias de Galicia, Diego Calvo vicepresidente de la Xunta, señor Rueda presidente, señores de la diputación con Valentín González Formoso a la cabeza: Tienen lo que promueven!

Siguen dilapidando dinero y equipamiento de emergencias en los chiringuitos. Para que luego actúen sin casco, sin EPIS, y no se equipen ni con un ERA (equipo de respiración autónomo) para intentar entrar…

No es popular culpar al trabajador, ni lo deseable, pero son igual de culpables al aceptar un puesto de trabajo de emergencias regalado, sin conocimientos ni aptitud; porque jugar a bomberos es muy divertido hasta que toca de verdad.

Señor Villanueva profesionalice este sector ya! Subparques o parques de bomberos con una nueva y verdadera selección de personal unificada a nivel Galicia en la que se exija formación suficiente en el sector. No hay otro camino.




*Tenemos un vídeo MÁS EXTENSO del acontecimiento. Disfruten!*













Carta a 21noticias. Espectáculo dantesco en Noia (Vídeo)


No se trata de una escena de los hermanos Marx, es real, es actual y es en Noia, población costera de más de 14.000 habitantes en Galicia. Incendio de una vivienda con una persona mayor en su interior, acude en primera instancia el servicio municipal de emergencias GES de Noia. (Ver vídeo) Creo...




21noticias.com


----------



## gpm (28 Jun 2022)

No pasa nada se dice que el fuego es machista y punto


----------



## gpm (28 Jun 2022)

Por favor, dar en el tuit a me gusta, resultar y comentar para hacerlo viral. Había una anciana dentro.


----------



## rsaca (28 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Para tener esos voluntarios mejor que apaguen el fuego los vecinos.



Es lo que acaban haciendo. Al final uno le quita la manguera de las manos.

Esta sociedad se va a la mierda. Esto no tiene remedio. Huid de las grandes ciudades mientras podais.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Jun 2022)

Esas féminas tampoco deberían participar en los simulacros de incendio, porque se corre el riesgo de que el entrenamiento se convierta en un incendio de verdad.


----------



## Escachador (28 Jun 2022)

Mi mujer te coge esa manguera con una mano y se agarra con la otra a la escalera mientras suelta juramentos.

No es que sea mujer, es que es una inútil, mujeres con físico y cerebro existen, esta es una enchufada por cupo.


----------



## El centinela (28 Jun 2022)

La culpa es del incendio que era machista e hizo todo lo posible por dejar a la Charo en mal lugar


----------



## Polybolis (28 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)
> 
> No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.



Fin del hilo.

"No seremos nosotros quien critique la actuación de ningún compañero" (por lo visto en las opos a bombero, ortografía y gramática no debe de ir a examen). Entre bomberos no se pisan la manguera


----------



## secuestrado (28 Jun 2022)

m4wz dijo:


> *Carta a 21noticias. Espectáculo dantesco en Noia (Vídeo)*
> 27/06/202221 Noticias3 comentarios
> 
> 
> ...



Es una carta bastante condescendiente. Pero tiene razon. Si esa mujer, que se ve que no tiene preparacion alguna y no lleva proteccion de ningun tipo, se cae de la escalera o la manguera le golpea por la presion (y por estar sujetandola MAL)... quien es el responsable?


----------



## un mundo feliz (28 Jun 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Que hace el tonto que la esta oliendo el culo?
> 
> Ah, es por si se cae sujetarla.



Es de los típicos moscas cojoneras. Si han llegado los bomberos,, pues déjales que hagan su trabajo, no te metas a enredar que solo la puedes liar. Y si la charo tiene algún problema, pues que le ayude uno de sus compañeros, que para eso están.


----------



## vic252525 (28 Jun 2022)

chro no valida quien le aprobo la opo?


----------



## imaginARIO (28 Jun 2022)

Al final el desgraciao que ve arder todo lo que tiene en la vida, es el que paga el pato de las putas cuotas.


----------



## OCALO (28 Jun 2022)

Sin duda, *ESTAMOS PARANDO EL FASCISMO*.








Gracias a todos los que estáis votando *PPSOEMOS*. No lo podríamos lograr sin vosotros.


----------



## rsaca (28 Jun 2022)

Cuánta gente debe de morir incluidas ellas mismas por culpa de bomberas que no valen ni para tomar por culo?, cuántas personas deben de suicidarse después de que les dejasen cambiarse de sexo con 12 años y darse cuenta después de que fue una locura irreversible?, cuántos hombres deben de trastornarse al no poder relacionarse sexualmente con mujeres ni pagando?.

Irene Montero, asesina, desgraciada, inútil, subnormal, genocida, yo te maldigo.


----------



## ravalero1 (28 Jun 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, como un día tengas un problema, y necesites las fuerzas del orden o bomberos, ya veras las risas, aun me acuerdo cuando una supuesta cualificada se bloqueo y no era capaz ni de hablar, es un puto peligro, esta Charo solo es lo que sale del sistema de mierda.



Pues añade a eso la sanidad. El que necesite sanidad buena, pues ya depende de la lotería de si ese día hay alguien competente 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Tercios (28 Jun 2022)

Hahahah 

Más de esto, por favor. Cuotas ya.

Por el ROFL


----------



## sirpask (28 Jun 2022)

Que pregunten a 10 mujeres si quieren Bomberas o Bomberos.


P.d. joder que dificil lo hacen para regar las plantas


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Jun 2022)

El vídeo extendido es ..... Oro puro. Se ve que el tipo que se subió por la escalera está haciéndole el trabajo. Y la torda está ahí anonadada.


----------



## Charidemo (28 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo salvo que fuera mi casa o algo que me importase, lo último que haría sería ayudar a estos cómplices del sistema.
> 
> Me sentaría en una butaca, abriría mi bolsa de risketos y mi coca cola y me pondría a ver el espectáculo.
> 
> Es como cuando un moro golpea a una charocop, me entra una satisfacción indescriptible



Mal. Primero coges la manguera, le endiñas al fuego y luego a la charo-cop.


----------



## baifo (28 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que ahí solo hay un culpable y es Paco el del camión que seguro por envidia de ver una mujer empoderándose no le quiso dar presión


----------



## valesanmiguel (28 Jun 2022)

m4wz dijo:


> *Carta a 21noticias. Espectáculo dantesco en Noia (Vídeo)*
> 27/06/202221 Noticias3 comentarios
> 
> 
> ...



1. *La escalera no esta desplegada* correctamente, debe sobresalir mas de un metro, la postura es muy inestable. El lugar en el que esta es el mas peligroso si hay una deflagración te la comes de lleno.


La segunda escalera la colocan correcta, el hombre esta estable ( el manejo de la manguera ya es otra cosa) y esta fuera del hueco resguardado por la pared.





2. *El fuego lo tienen que atacar primero refrigerando el techo *que es donde se acumulan las calorías. Las partes mas calientes están arriba. El agua pesa mucho y no se debe echar sin medida.





3. La presión de una manguera de 25 es muy poca, si tiene que usar la manguera de 45 estándar la Charo vuela. Estas mangueras se manejan en equipo de 3 personas, el 1º bombero abre, cierra la lanza y dirige el chorro de agua, el bombero 2º aguanta el empuje del agua al salir y un 3ºbombero da y recoge la manguera ( entre este y los dos primeros de la punta tiene que estar la manguera por el suelo para ayudar a soportar los esfuerzos) esta manguera de 45 la he visto manejar a un hombre sin problemas, se puede regular el caudal y la forma del chorro en las lanzas. La primera norma de seguridad que te enseñan es a *NO SOLTAR nunca la lanza ( manguera)*, ni aunque te caigas… La presión del agua mas el peso de la lanza de dan un golpe que te dejan seco y sin preocupaciones para los restos.





4. *Equipamiento ninguno*, sin casco, ni equipo ignifugo, ni equipo autonomo de respiracion…



5. *La charo a estado a punto de caerse de las dos escaleras en las que se ha subido*… por no estar las escaleras colocadas correctamente.


----------



## MAUSER (28 Jun 2022)

Si se hubiera quedado fregando en su casa no hubiéramos tenido que ver esta lamentable actuación. 

Pero que las mujeres policías en muy alto porcentaje, lo mismo. Si hay problemas se meten dentro del coche y bajan los seguros, dejando vendido al compañero. Contado por una amigo policía. por eso casi todas están en oficinas.


----------



## Camaro SS (28 Jun 2022)

Espero que los del piso los demanden por no ofrecer un servicio profesional y cobrarlo.


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Jun 2022)

@valesanmiguel pero como explicas que la tipa sea tan inexperta y un vecino de por ahí sepa desplegar el solo la escalera y se suba solo y enchufe la manguera hacia arriba?

es decir el "espontaneo" que se sube al lado parece un profesional. Es el espontaneo un bombero que ese día tenía libre??

esa mujer cobra sueldo alguno?

Desplegar la escalera no es de las primeras cosas que se enseñan? O no se enseñan al considerarse algo que sabe todo el mundo?

Porque yo creo que hasta lo más absurdo es un mportante que se enseñe siempre porque siempre va a haber alguien que no sepa.


Bastante aguante y respeto han tenido de dejarla ahí un buen rato anonadada.

Sin cámaras lo mismo le habrían dicho "bájate ya coño" y la hubiesen quitado de en medio.


----------



## Albertojosua (28 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Si se hubiera quedado fregando en su casa no hubiéramos tenido que ver esta lamentable actuación.
> 
> Pero que las mujeres policías en muy alto porcentaje, lo mismo. Si hay problemas se meten dentro del coche y bajan los seguros, dejando vendido al compañero. Contado por una amigo policía. por eso casi todas están en oficinas.



Amigo, en las oficinas no se lucen los uniformes ceñiditos y la coleta castaña asomando por el agujero de la gorra.


----------



## valesanmiguel (28 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> @valesanmiguel pero como explicas que la tipa sea tan inexperta y un vecino de por ahí sepa desplegar el solo la escalera y se suba solo y enchufe la manguera hacia arriba?
> 
> es decir el "espontaneo" que se sube al lado parece un profesional. Es el espontaneo un bombero que ese día tenía libre??
> 
> ...



Yo no soy bombero, el espontaneo de la derecha suelta o se le escurre la manguera, es un error muy peligroso. Es un vecino que no esta formado ni acostumbrado a estos asuntos.


La escalera casera de tijera se pone a echar agua de lateral, si no esta la vecina se cae seguro. Si miráis en cualquier obra la escalera sobresale mas de un metro...


----------



## Furymundo (28 Jun 2022)

ostia puta, 
vaya pelicula.


----------



## Furymundo (28 Jun 2022)

las mujeres no deberian trabajar.,
lo que deberian hacer es parir y criar.


----------



## Opty (28 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> las mujeres no deberian trabajar.,
> lo que deberian hacer es parir y criar.



Pues ya no valen ni para eso. A ver qué hacen


----------



## uro (28 Jun 2022)

NO SON BOMBEROS.
En Galicia hace ya bastante tiempo que se privatizó el servicio salvo las 7 grandes ciudades que siguen siendo públicos.
El servicio que dan estos parques con solo 3 bomberos por guardia, depende de las ganas que le echen y hay de todo.
Después en muchos núcleos pequeños la Xunta creo los GES ( grupos de emergencia supramunicipales) que eran los antiguos voluntarios de protección civil pero ya con guardias y cobrando.
El chanchullo y nepotismo de estos grupos y parques privados es demencial.
Las concesiones a empresas amigas y los trabajadores del partido, allegados y pelotas varios.
Las empresas se forran con las facturas que pasan y el gasto inmenso de equipamiento y material que hay repartido por cualquier aldea gallega.
Después ya lo decoraremos en las noticias y periódicos afines.
Esa es la realidad de las emergencias en Galicia.
Luego se ven cosas como ese vídeo.... De esas actuaciones he visto yo decenas....


----------



## AMP (28 Jun 2022)

Resultado, tres víctimas. Dos con quemaduras de tercer grado y la otra por ahogamiento.


----------



## valesanmiguel (28 Jun 2022)

La situación la ha superado completamente, el comportamiento humano en las emergencias es imprevisible. Para eso esta la formación y las practicas para aprender a controlar las emociones y los riesgos.


----------



## auricooro (28 Jun 2022)

Al menos con la ley de Irene Montero un montón de mujeres con pene van a ocupar el lugar de las inútiles mujeres sin pene


----------



## valesanmiguel (28 Jun 2022)

uro dijo:


> NO SON BOMBEROS.
> En Galicia hace ya bastante tiempo que se privatizó el servicio salvo las 7 grandes ciudades que siguen siendo públicos.
> El servicio que dan estos parques con solo 3 bomberos por guardia, depende de las ganas que le echen y hay de todo.
> Después en muchos núcleos pequeños la Xunta creo los GES ( grupos de emergencia supramunicipales) que eran los antiguos voluntarios de protección civil pero ya con guardias y cobrando.
> ...



Es penoso e ineficaz lo que comentas de poco sirve el material si los que lo tienen que utilizar no conocen lo mínimo del fuego, de sus equipamientos o dotaciones y como se tiene que usar. Es como tener coche y no tener conductor. Con *el peligro que corren los bomberos aficionados y sus clientes* como se puede ver.


----------



## Critikalspanish (28 Jun 2022)

Lo mejor que puede hacer es coger la puta manguera y colgarse del balcón.
Madre mía que asco de país.


----------



## John Smmith (28 Jun 2022)

valesanmiguel dijo:


> La situación la ha superado completamente, el comportamiento humano en las emergencias es imprevisible. Para eso esta la formación y las practicas para aprender a controlar las emociones y los riesgos.



Dudo que sea por falta de formacion. Es el chiringuito numero uno en el funcivaguismo. Todo son cursos de formacion, doblar el lomo no, pero cursos los dan de todo y para todo.

Lo que pasa que las escaleras son machistas, las alturas son machistas, las mangueras son machistas.


----------



## el segador (28 Jun 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Ahora imaginar las que estan en el ejercito............
> 
> Las noruegas ya hundieron ellas solitas una fragata por recuerdo



es que la primera y la segundo de abordo no se dirigian la palabra, lo ideal para estar al mando de una nave


----------



## el segador (28 Jun 2022)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Dudo que esa se levante los 50 kg que tienen que llevar en equipo con mangueras y todo cuando tienen que actuar los bomberos y tienen que entrar en edificio.



¿como que no?? 50 kg es solo lo que la pesa el culo luego si que los levante leches.


----------



## valesanmiguel (28 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Dudo que sea por falta de formacion. Es el chiringuito numero uno en el funcivaguismo. Todo son cursos de formacion, doblar el lomo no, pero cursos los dan de todo y para todo.
> 
> Lo que pasa que las escaleras son machistas, las alturas son machistas, las mangueras son machistas.



*La falta de formación y la ausencia de practica es notoria.* Cobraran por el curso de genero y el color lila...Tendrán formación (y bragas) rosa pero al fuego y a las victimas de la desastrosa intervención les da igual.


----------



## Dosto (28 Jun 2022)

Tiene vértigo, no tiene fuerza ni coordinación para abrir la manguera... La verdad no se que cojones hace ahi en vez de dejar que lo apague cualquier vecino que pasé por la calle.


----------



## XRL (28 Jun 2022)

la nuke se hace esperar


----------



## mikiflush (28 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Son del GES, en Noia.
> La heroína debe ser la de la izquierda, podemos imaginar cómo llegó a donde llegó.Servicio de emergencias y se caga la pata abajo por subir una escalera, demencial.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104432



En esos sitios las plazas las sacan a dedo. Igual que la policía local, las plazas están adjudicadas antes de sacar la oposición.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



Los de las oposiciones ni se mojan en valorar la actuación, le echan la culpa a otros. 
Álucinante el miedo a opinar entre la población borrega españorda.


----------



## Dosto (28 Jun 2022)

Resulta cómico por que no debe haber nadie dentro del edificio y lo acaba apagando el civil que le quita la puta manguera. ¿Pero os imagináis un incendio mas chungo con una familia dentro? ¿Que la vida vuestra y de vuestros hijos dependieran de esa Charo metida a bombera?


----------



## Zbigniew (28 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto. Gracias



     yo tampoco,es una película de Ozores o Berlanga?


----------



## Alatristeando (28 Jun 2022)

No tenéis en cuenta que a lo mejor tenía la Charo la manicura recién hecha y se la podía joder con la mierda de la manguera. No lo veis con perspectiva de género, machirulos.


----------



## myles (28 Jun 2022)

Le queda bien el uniforme, faltaba que el de abajo le diese un bocao en el culo a ver si si.


----------



## dapman (28 Jun 2022)

El problema es que estas tonterías pueden costar vidas. En caso de incendio tu vida puede depender de que los bomberos que vengan a rescatarte esten preparados. Esto no va de hombres o mujeres, las pruebas físicas deben ser las necesarias. Qué habrá un % mayor de hombres que puedan pasarlas? Sin duda, pero también habrá mujeres, pero personas las adecuadas.


----------



## Miomio (28 Jun 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Que vergüenza, cobrando un sueldo por ESTORBAR el fulano de al lado se sube a la escalera en 2 segundos, esta es una bombera con vértigo y miedo , se quema mi casa veo esto y yo no tengo paciencia, le pego una patada la tiro de la escalera y me subo yo. Vergonzoso que estemos gastando dinero en gente inútil para su puesto de trabajo solo por paridad y cuotas.



Los vecinos esos claramente desesperados y el que le quitó la manguera después de 2 segundos más desesperado aún porque el de la camisa no se atrevía a decirle a la mujer que se apartase que ya se ponía él.


----------



## m4wz (28 Jun 2022)

De coña:

_"En el lugar se montó u_*n amplio dispositivo de emergencias"*









Rescatan a una mujer de 92 años que estaba sola en un piso de Noia donde se registró un incendio


Dos hombres que estaban comiendo en un restaurante cercano sacaron a la anciana, que fue trasladada al hospital



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## Wotan2021 (28 Jun 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En serio? Pues piensa que el que se puede estar quemando dentro eres tú o un familiar tuyo.
> Dan ganas de soltarle un puñetazo a la imbécil esta...



Hace tiempo que me río de todo lo que está pasando en este país, de cualquier forma estamos condenados, ya no hay vuelta atrás, no es una cuestión de votar a unos u otros. Lo mejor es vivir como el que tiene un cáncer terminal y lo sabe pero al mismo tiempo se encuentra bien temporalmente. Pero sí, no le quito la razón, un puñetazo a tiempo nunca es malo.


----------



## Miomio (28 Jun 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Es lo que acaban haciendo. Al final uno le quita la manguera de las manos.
> 
> Esta sociedad se va a la mierda. Esto no tiene remedio. *Huid de las grandes ciudades mientras podais*.



Noia es una villa mediana, y de las más lejanas a las grandes ciudades que te puedas echar a la cara.


----------



## César92 (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor




Parece que esté limpando...


Tengo una pregunta ¿Cuántos guardaespaldas hembra tiene Sánchez? Y me refiero a hembras nacidas con vagina. Nada de Begoños.

Es para un estudio de la resiliencia y el resiliencio.


----------



## brickworld (28 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> El vídeo extendido es ..... Oro puro. Se ve que el tipo que se subió por la escalera está haciéndole el trabajo. Y la torda está ahí anonadada.



Es que hay un momento en el que se pelean por la puta manguera está el otro con la escalera de al lado cogiéndole la boca de la manguera para apuntar desde más alto y se ve a la tipa peleando para que no se la quite 

ES TODO ABSURDO JODER Y HAY 3TIOS ABAJO DE UNIFORME MIRANDO
Está claro que la dejaron para que se fogueara pues bien fogueada ha quedado como una completa imbécil


----------



## Domm (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



Pero qué rayos, esa manguera ridícula que la charo no pueden ni controlar es igual a la que uso en mi jardín para regar los geranios y las petunias 

Negros, mujeres, maricones. Ese es el lamentable futuro de la otrora gran España.


----------



## Miomio (28 Jun 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> Resulta cómico por que no debe haber nadie dentro del edificio y lo acaba apagando el civil que le quita la puta manguera. ¿Pero os imagináis un incendio mas chungo con una familia dentro? ¿Que la vida vuestra y de vuestros hijos dependieran de esa Charo metida a bombera?



Si que había, hubo dos heridos y en la versión extendida se oye a la mujer que le dice a un chico que baje.


----------



## César92 (28 Jun 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Las noruegas ya hundieron ellas solitas una fragata por



¿No jodas? Ajajajaj


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Jun 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Si se hubiera quedado fregando en su casa no hubiéramos tenido que ver esta lamentable actuación.
> 
> Pero que las mujeres policías en muy alto porcentaje, lo mismo. Si hay problemas se meten dentro del coche y bajan los seguros, dejando vendido al compañero. Contado por una amigo policía. por eso casi todas están en oficinas.





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mujer-policia-le-pega-un-tiro-a-su-companero-video.1779380/#


----------



## Padre_Karras (28 Jun 2022)

Pues imaginaros dentro de nada cuando arda todo el país.

Más presión, joder !..dice la otra empoderada jojojo


----------



## -carrancas (28 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Yo salvo que fuera mi casa o algo que me importase, lo último que haría sería ayudar a estos cómplices del sistema.
> 
> Me sentaría en una butaca, abriría mi bolsa de risketos y mi coca cola y me pondría a ver el espectáculo.
> 
> Es como cuando un moro golpea a una charocop, me entra una satisfacción indescriptible



no te preocupes que a casa del ministro no va semejante inutil


----------



## El pernales (28 Jun 2022)

Estaba regando los tiestos? Porque apagar fuego no parecía


----------



## dcuartero (28 Jun 2022)

Ha pasado las pruebas de bombera xq los requisitos de las pruebas físicas están muy por debajo de las de sus compañeros masculinos, con esta chica la vida de sus compañeros y ciudadanos corre peligro porque se ve que NO SIRVE, pero eso sí es todo muy igualitario y residente, saludines, estas cosas solo ocurren en este país de mierda


----------



## bullish consensus (28 Jun 2022)

pe.....pe......pero eso serian unas practicas o algo no? noooooo?


----------



## NXT (28 Jun 2022)

Cuando llegas por cuotas y no por méritos en igualdad de condiciones.


----------



## Visilleras (28 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué usa una manguera de jardin para regar las macetas desde una escalera, si bastaría con que subiese al piso y las regase con una jarra de agua?




Ah, que está intentando apagar un fuego....





Ehmm...



Esto es lo que sucede cuando se les ríen las gracias por defecto y el hombre vive con miedo de decir "no" por temor a que le llamen machista o le pongan cara de culo el resto de lerdas que son las que, en realidad, cortan el bacalao en este MATRIARCADO TOTALITARIO lamado España, por medio del victimismo y el chanta...

Mira, paso de comentar nada.


----------



## dcuartero (28 Jun 2022)

A ver si son voluntarios MUCHO PEOR


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



El incendio lo ha provocado un misil de Putin?


----------



## max power (28 Jun 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> El problema no es la presión.
> Ella no llega hasta la ventana yno puede atacar bien el fuego.
> debería poder subir hasta el final de la escalera, aguanatr la mangera, y desde la ventana, con buen angulo arrearle al fuego



No es que no pueda subir. Es que le da miedo.


----------



## DonManuel (28 Jun 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> algunos pensaban que el progresismo era una broma



El progresismo es PARA LOS DEMÁS. Quiero charos bomberos por igualdad y tal, PARA LOS DEMÁS; cuando se quema MI casa quiero a un ejército de mañacos de 2 metros. Y así con todo.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (28 Jun 2022)

La pobre está acostumbrada a enchufarse calibres algo menores.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (28 Jun 2022)

max power dijo:


> No es que no pueda subir. Es que le da miedo.



Es que esa manguera debe de pesar bastante . Y el chorro de agua debe de producir bastante empuje hacia atrás. Por eso hace falta un hombre fuerte para hacer esas cosas.


----------



## uro (28 Jun 2022)

m4wz dijo:


> De coña:
> 
> _"En el lugar se montó u_*n amplio dispositivo de emergencias"*
> 
> ...



Lo que os comentaba antes...
La Xunta tiene bien regados todos los medios de desinformación, es la Galicia caciquil de Fraga heredada por Feijo.

Y la manguera que usa es de diámetro 25, estando una persona sola es mejor así, la de 45 no podría usarla.
Con ese diámetro ser puede sacar casi 200l/min más que suficiente, pero ahí lo importate es refrigerar y no echar agua a lo tonto.
Podríais tener un mismo video con hombres, gordos, etc... Ya que estos grupos se componen de lo que el alcalde considere oportuno...

P.D: les suelen pagar 1000 y muy poco, pagas extras y todo incluido... Suficiente para algunos en estos pueblos pero a años luz de lo que cobra un bombero normal.


----------



## frenlib (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



Una charo sin preparación y sin saber cómo actuar, un negro que aparece de la nada para sostener la manguera... España es un puto chiste, vergüenza de país. Ni puta pena, por mi que nuclearicen la península y quede inhabitable por miles de años.


----------



## Visilleras (28 Jun 2022)

m4wz dijo:


> *Carta a 21noticias. Espectáculo dantesco en Noia (Vídeo)*
> 27/06/202221 Noticias3 comentarios
> 
> 
> ...




Si, pero siempre sucede lo mismo: el director técnico y el responsable deben dimitir, aceptar su responsabilidad y patatín patatán.

Terminaran echándoles o apartándolos del puesto.

En cambio la inutil que hace el ridículo de esa manera, se sentirá mal porque el vídeo ha salido en Twitter y ya está. Cientos de pagafantas y "amigas" le diran que es una campeona y una heroina y la reencarnación de María Malasaña. O de María Pita, que es más de por allí 

En cambio si ese ridículo lo llega a perpetrar un bombero, un tío, no sería descabellado pensar que lo apartarían del cuerpo le abrirían expediente y acabaría alcoholizado porque todo el mundo se cachondearía de el, o incluso le darían alguna hostia por poner en peligro la vida de los ancianos HERIDOS.

A ella, en cambio, no le va a decir nadie una mala palabra... jijijijiji

Ser empoderada en esta país es una cosa durísima y terrible ¿eh?


Mi opinión sobre la de la camiseta de lunares mejor me la guardo. Si ya una Charo mesetaria es una bomba de relojería en si misma, la choni del rural gallego es como el jefe final del videojuego más jodido que podáis imaginar.


----------



## gonzalo11 (28 Jun 2022)

La culpa es de la manguera que yiene forma de falo y la oprime

Yo te creo hermana


Enviado desde mi iMSX utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## max power (28 Jun 2022)

Cuente, cuente....QUEREMOS DE SABER.


----------



## Evolucionista (28 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto. Gracias



Los que se estaban quemando o asfixiando sí que se reían celebrando el feminismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



Su vida sería más fácil si estuviese dando la teta a su enésimo bebé . Ganas de complicarse la vida a ellas y a los demás. 

Sobran hombres para hacer de bomberos . Faltan madres !


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres son iguales que los hombres ....

y se hace jugar al fútbol a las niñas porque no puede haber ninguna diferencia 

excepto los niños que dicen ser niñas que son las únicas del cole que llevan vestido rosa y coletitas . 


Lógicamente lo que pretenden con esta distopía es convertir a hombres y mujeres en eunucos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (28 Jun 2022)

Brotal.


----------



## El_Mithrandir (28 Jun 2022)

Una mujer con edad para ser abuela disfrazada de bombero, con sueldo a costa de personas que si trabajan de verdad.

España y occidente ex-cristiano en estado puro.


----------



## El Pionero (28 Jun 2022)

Es lo que tiene vivir en Charocracia. Sólo por tener tetas y coño. Se valora más eso que el conocimiento o cualidades físicas.

El video es el reflejo de la España actual. La Charo, el Negro y los cuatro hombres blancos que son los que más pringan.


----------



## Macho Camacho (28 Jun 2022)

Esta regando los geranios


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Jun 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> El 99,9% de las mujeres en este tipo de puestos esta robándole el sueldo al pueblo vía impuestos por la puta cara, una estafa colosal por que son invalidas para ejercer de ello.



Supongo que se Iran dando cuenta de su incompatibilidad, y por verguenza renuncien a sus puestos de trabajo: bomberos, policias.


----------



## circodelia2 (28 Jun 2022)

Esto no puede ser verdad. 
....


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Hoygan, lo de las chochocharlas es por aquí?


----------



## Furymundo (28 Jun 2022)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Supongo que se Iran dando cuenta de su incompatibilidad, y por verguenza renuncien a sus puestos de trabajo: bomberos, policias.



supones mal


----------



## spica (28 Jun 2022)

La charificacion lo que provova son organizaciones ineficientes, la muestra en el video.

Por eso cualquier pais medio sensato nos come.


----------



## |||||||| (28 Jun 2022)

jajaja, la charo en vez de apagar el fuego se puso a regar las plantas.


----------



## Choni poligonera (28 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> supones mal



Qué pena!!!!... De verdad


----------



## Funci-vago (28 Jun 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿Que hace el tonto que la esta oliendo el culo?
> 
> Ah, es por si se cae sujetarla.



goelebragas


----------



## spica (28 Jun 2022)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Supongo que se Iran dando cuenta de su incompatibilidad, y por verguenza renuncien a sus puestos de trabajo: bomberos, policias.




¿Por vergüenza?

Esa a los 50 años tendra un rosario de hernias discales, la jubilaran por incapacidad y tendra pension sin pagar IRPF y con suplemento por maternidad.


----------



## cortoplacista (28 Jun 2022)

Ha necesitado 4 hombres para empoderarse.


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Jun 2022)

Que vergüenza , ni para estar escondidas sirven. Yo discutí con una examiga policía sobre el tema , ella me decia que las mujeres policía o bomberas terminan adaptándose en puestos de oficina , conduciendo, recogiendo mangueras… yo le solté PERO COBRAR SI QUIEREN COBRAR IGUAL. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Gorrino (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



Hay que volver a crear un cuerpo de bomberos voluntarios.


----------



## Gorrino (28 Jun 2022)

el segador dijo:


> no esta muy ducha en el manejo de mangueras, al menos en las de apagar fuegos, sniff, ni casco lleva, casi la da la jardinera en la cabeza, lo mismo la espabilaba y todo.



Le pesa el culo, se ve a la legua.


----------



## dac1 (28 Jun 2022)

No sabe ni encender la manguera la charoooooo inutil


----------



## fluffy (28 Jun 2022)

El esperpento valleinclanesco en su estado más puro.


----------



## brotes_verdes (28 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que vergüenza , ni para estar escondidas sirven. Yo discutí con una examiga policía sobre el tema , ella me decia que las mujeres policía o bomberas terminan adaptándose en puestos de oficina , conduciendo, recogiendo mangueras… yo le solté PERO COBRAR SI QUIEREN COBRAR IGUAL.



Esos puestos de oficina y de conductor son los que en condiciones normales hacen los policias y bomberos cuando llegan a los 50 y tantos.

Antes con un presupuesto de 100 se cubria todo el servicio

Ahora hay que contratar a mujeres que no valen, y por tanto hay que contratar a mas personal para que haga el trabajo efectivo. Asi que acabamos con un prespuesto de 150 para hacer lo que antes costaba 100.

Y eso lo pagan los remeros. Ese coste extra por meter mujeres donde no dan la talla se paga exprimiendo a los remeros, los cuales a su vez apoyan estas medidas en las urnas, por cierto.


----------



## Gorrino (28 Jun 2022)

D


Albertojosua dijo:


> No llega porque le da miedo subir 60 centímetros más.



De cobrar no tiene miedo?


----------



## spica (28 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que vergüenza , ni para estar escondidas sirven. Yo discutí con una examiga policía sobre el tema , ella me decia que las mujeres policía o bomberas terminan adaptándose en puestos de oficina , conduciendo, recogiendo mangueras… yo le solté PERO COBRAR SI QUIEREN COBRAR IGUAL.



Terminan adaptandolas, que es muy diferente.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (28 Jun 2022)

Para cobrar subiría más rápido...


----------



## Knight who says ni (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



¿Se supone que está intentando regar las plantas de ese macetero?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (28 Jun 2022)

minuto 1:07 culazo


----------



## Supremacía (28 Jun 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> El 99,9%



El 100 %.


----------



## Supremacía (28 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Cuando llegas por cuotas y no por méritos en igualdad de condiciones.



Las mujeres no deben ser bomberos ni por méritos. Ése debe ser un trabajo exclusivamente masculino.


----------



## dcuartero (28 Jun 2022)

Os juro que he visto el vídeo dos veces y todavía flipo en colores, parece un chiste de Gila, aparece un negro un turista y una bombera en un incendio..... Completen ustedes el final


----------



## blatet (28 Jun 2022)

Yo propongo que las mujeres bomberas rescaten a las mujeres en los incendios, y los hombres bomberos rescaten a los hombres.
Así todos contentos.


----------



## Capitán Walker (28 Jun 2022)

Al menos los geranios se regaron bien.


----------



## Lain Coubert (28 Jun 2022)

Mujeras: cada día dando un poco más de asco.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Jun 2022)

Está regando los geranios...


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (28 Jun 2022)

Esta mujer es un parásito y lo sabe perfectamente.
El que su incapacidad para hacer la labor de un bombero pueda poner en peligro vidas humanas, sencillamente se la pela.
En un verdadero estado de derecho, por esta acción temeraria, sería juzgada y encarcelada, y el tribunal que le aprobó,
en clara prevaricación también.
Pero en Occidente no tenemos estados de derecho, tenemos estados Feministas, como en su día Italia tuvo un estado fascista,
o Alemania un estado nacional-socialista.
PD: Parece ser que son voluntarios. Esto sencillamente la transforma de un parásito por razones económicas, a un parásito por
razones de Ego.


----------



## Albertojosua (28 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> D
> 
> De cobrar no tiene miedo?



Por lo visto son voluntarios .Evidentemente, espero que lo sean.


----------



## Persea (28 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



y a eso añadele baja por dolores menstruales


----------



## NXT (28 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Las mujeres no deben ser bomberos ni por méritos. Ése debe ser un trabajo exclusivamente masculino.



Si una mujer pasa las mismas pruebas que los hombres yo no vería ningún inconveniente en que sean bomberos. Dejemos la discriminación por sexos a las feministas.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> *Si una mujer pasa las mismas pruebas* que los hombres yo no vería ningún inconveniente en que sean bomberos. Dejemos la discriminación por sexos a las feministas.



Exacto , las mismas , algo que no es así. Esto se aplica a bomberos , policías o lo que sea. Las pruebas para las mujeres son menos exigentes a nivel físico.

Las bomberas españolas reclaman una prueba conjunta en todo el país

Las mujeres tendrán desde ahora, en Vigo, pruebas de acceso al cuerpo de bomberos adaptadas a sus condiciones físicas. El alcalde anunció la novedad el miércoles: «Tenían que ser casi campeonas olímpicas y me parecía que era un elemento de injusticia y desigualdad importante». Lo que se sabe de momento es que «las marcas mínimas a obtener no serán las mismas que para los hombres», 

Las bomberas españolas reclaman una prueba conjunta en todo el país (lavozdegalicia.es)


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Jun 2022)

Lo grave es que ocurre en todas las empresas, departamentos, trabajo intelectual o físico. 
Charos inutiles sin capacidad jodiendo el ambiente y bajando el nivel de profesionalidad. Y ojo muchas son sudamericanas, predominando la venezolanas. Inútiles pérdidas.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (28 Jun 2022)

está más preocupada de marcar culo para el instagram que de rescatar a la gente atrapada por el fuego


----------



## dac1 (28 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> D
> 
> De cobrar no tiene miedo?



Se pone debajo la mesa glug glug


----------



## Marca Hispánica (28 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> ¿No jodas? Ajajajaj



Justamente, leer esta noticia me ha recordado al hundimiento de la fragata 'feminista'









El oculto papel de la corrección política en el accidente de la fragata noruega Helge Ingstad







www.outono.net


----------



## César92 (28 Jun 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Justamente, leer esta noticia me ha recordado al hundimiento de la fragata 'feminista'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extracto de la noticia:

se cometieron errores humanos “casi incomprensibles. La gente de la Marina aparece como aficionada”. Cita, así mismo, palabras del capitán Geir S. Eilertsen, alarmado ante la falta de entrenamiento que demostraron los oficiales del buque noruego: “No muestran ninguna disciplina ni comprensión de las reglas de la hoja de ruta, ni de cómo comunicarse o navegar en el mar”

Gracias por la noticia, no la conocía. Es alucinante lo caro que salen los chochos estos. 

Se nota que habían mujeres. Difícilmente asumen ninguna responsabilidad. Para ellas todo es culpa de otros.


----------



## jesus88 (28 Jun 2022)

esta tia ha superado un examen para bombero ?

que pais!


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Jun 2022)

Boris Johnson dice tonterías como que si Putin fuese mujer


Que si Putin fuese mujer que no se hubiese desencadenado el pifostio propio de un macho. Y que hacen falta más mujeres con formación y en política. Ahora mismo lo estoy viendo en las soporíferas noticias de ZDF que le está entrevistando un periodisto




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dosto (28 Jun 2022)

Al menos las plantas quedaron bien regadas.


----------



## eltonelero (28 Jun 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> Esta mujer es un parásito y lo sabe perfectamente.
> El que su incapacidad para hacer la labor de un bombero pueda poner en peligro vidas humanas, sencillamente se la pela.
> En un verdadero estado de derecho, por esta acción temeraria, sería juzgada y encarcelada, y el tribunal que le aprobó,
> en clara prevaricación también.
> ...



el 95% de tias que se presentan para polis o bomberas saben que van a ser inutiles o en el mejor de los casos mucho peores en su desempeño que muchisimos tios que no han sacado la plaza.
La culpa no es de ellas que se agarran a una buena paguita sino de los tios.


----------



## josemain (28 Jun 2022)

que asco de pais se esta quedando , por una parte los tios que han ayudado no tenian que hacer nada y se ganara el sueldo la bombero


----------



## George Orwell (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## CuervoDrogado (28 Jun 2022)

escaleras no se pero subo selfies a instagram soy bombera ijij


----------



## Supremacía (29 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Dejemos la discriminación por sexos a las feministas.



Es que sí se debe discriminar por sexos, que es todo lo opuesto a lo que hacen las feministas. Las mujeres no sirven para trabajos en los que se necesita mucha fuerza física y valor, porque ésas son cualidades masculinas. 

Precisamente la no discriminación por sexos lleva a horrores como los de la charo bombera. Eso sin olvidar que el hecho de que una mujer arriesgue su integridad física puede llevar a que cada vez haya menos descendencia, pues son ellas las únicas que pueden embarazarse y parir. Así que sí: debe haber la mayor discriminación posible entre uno y otro sexo.


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (29 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> el 95% de tias que se presentan para polis o bomberas saben que van a ser inutiles o en el mejor de los casos mucho peores en su desempeño que muchisimos tios que no han sacado la plaza.
> La culpa no es de ellas que se agarran a una buena paguita sino de los tios.



¿De los tíos? ¿Te refieres a los compañeros que ya tienen placita apoyando a las inútiles de sus compañeras? Efectivamente,
estos compañeros han dejado de ser ciudadanos de a pie, ahora son casta funcionaral
y no van a morder la mano que les da de comer, el estado feminista.


----------



## SPQR (29 Jun 2022)

El machirulo de la escalera le está mirando el culo. ¡Maldito biolador heterofacharcal!


----------



## trampantojo (29 Jun 2022)

Opty dijo:


> Cuando te sientas triste en la galera piensa que se levantará casi 3000€ al mes y librará 2/3 del mes por su encomiable charo-labor



os paco-charo bombers a lo LGTBI+QUETE CAGAS


----------



## Vibrador letal (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (29 Jun 2022)

Viendo las imagenes me pregunto cuantas mujeres habra en retenes forestales?? Y cuando hay un fuego, que hacen??


----------



## Opty (29 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Viendo las imagenes me pregunto cuantas mujeres habra en retenes forestales?? Y cuando hay un fuego, que hacen??



Correr en círculos


----------



## dcuartero (29 Jun 2022)

responsabilidad de la corrección política
El 13 de noviembre, Helge Lurås publicaba un artículo en la web noruega Resett hablando sobre la relación entre la corrección política y el accidente de la fragata:_ “Las Fuerzas Armadas están actualmente bastante renuentes a hablar sobre la tripulación de KNM Helge Ingstad”_, señala Lurås, y sobre las grabaciones de las comunicaciones del barco, apunta que *se cometieron errores humanos “casi incomprensibles. La gente de la Marina aparece como aficionada”.* Cita, así mismo, palabras del capitán Geir S. Eilertsen, alarmado ante la falta de entrenamiento que demostraron los oficiales del buque noruego: *“No muestran ninguna disciplina ni comprensión de las reglas de la hoja de ruta, ni de cómo comunicarse o navegar en el mar”.* Lurås también hace mención a un reportaje publicado en 2017 por una revista de las Fuerzas Armadas de Noruega sobre la KNM Helge Ingstad (ver PDF, página 80). El reportaje llevaba el siguiente subtítulo: *“Cuatro de cada cinco navegantes en la fragata KNM Helge Ingstad son mujeres”*. El reportaje empezaba así:


> _“*Es ventajoso que haya muchas mujeres a bordo. Será algo natural y un entorno completamente diferente, que considero positivo*, dice la teniente Iselin Emilie Jakobsen Ophus (en la imagen). Ella es un oficial de navegación en KNM Helge Ingstad”._



Un buque con un 80% de tripulación femenina en unas Fuerzas Armadas con menos de un 20% de mujeres
En Noruega sigue existiendo el servicio militar obligatorio. El país nórdico abrió la posibilidad de que las mujeres se alistasen voluntariamente a las Fuerzas Armadas en 1985, y *en 2015 se convirtió en el primer país de la OTAN en establecer el servicio militar obligatorio para ambos sexos.* Este cambio no se hizo por una mayor necesidad de reclutas -las Fuerzas Armadas, relativamente pequeñas precisan de 8.000 a 10.000 reclutas anualmente sobre un total de 60.000 hombres y mujeres en edad militar-, sino al abrigo de las políticas de igualdad promovidas por la ideología de género. Por otra parte, *en Noruega está aceptada la objeción de conciencia al servicio militar*, y desde 2011 los objetores no tienen que hacer un servicio sustitutorio: simplemente quedan exentos del servicio militar, sin más, lo cual facilita eludir dicho servicio. Ahora mismo, *el objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Noruega es que haya un 20% de mujeres militares en 2020* (en 2013 sólo eran el 9%, según apunta Global Secutiry).
¿Se quiso hacer propaganda feminista a costa de rebajar la preparación de la tripulación?
Teniendo en cuenta estas cifras, *que la fragata KNM Helge Ingstad tuviese un 80% de tripulantes femeninas en un país que no llega a un 20% de mujeres en sus Fuerzas Armadas indica que en el proceso de selección pudo tenerse más en cuenta el sexo que la preparación*, tal vez con el propósito de presentar a esa tripulación como un hito del feminismo. Por supuesto, esto no significa que las mujeres sean incapaces de desempeñar su labor en el ámbito militar. En muchos países hay mujeres militares que han demostrado sobradamente su capacidad. Pero debemos recordar que *en las Fuerzas Armadas se debe seleccionar a la gente por su capacidad, sus méritos y su experiencia, no por su sexo.* Establecer cuotas de género en el proceso de selección de personal es un error, que en este caso podría estar detrás de este accidente. Que la Real Armada de Noruega se muestre renuente a revisar esas políticas demuestra hasta qué punto *en ese país se está dando más importancia a premisas ideológicas que a las necesidades reales de las Fuerzas Armadas.* ¿Tal vez porque reconocer el trasfondo ideológico del accidente pondría en tela de juicio muchas de las políticas de género implementadas por Noruega en distintos ámbitos?
“Hay muchos que no desean tanta atención en cuanto a quién estaba en el puente”
Helge Lurås señala: _“*Para las Fuerzas Armadas en la edad de la corrección política, aumentar el número de mujeres en la agencia se ha convertido en un fin en sí mismo.* Se supone que las mujeres mejoran las Fuerzas Armadas. Aquellos que deberían pensar de otra manera, tienen claro que sus opiniones son indeseables. Por lo tanto, también* hay muchos que no desean tanta atención en cuanto a quién estaba en el puente y quienes antes del accidente tuvieron un impacto en el comportamiento, la organización y la cultura a bordo de KNM Helge Ingstad*“._ Lurås también advierte que _“si las comisiones de accidentes aquí tienen algo de credibilidad, deben considerar todas las oportunidades potenciales. Y* el hecho de que la entrada de las mujeres en las Fuerzas Armadas pueda afectar la organización y el sist*_

* prohibida la reproducción de los contenidos de este blog sin el consentimiento del autor.* El autor de este blog niega a cualquier persona o entidad de gestión de derechos de autor la autoridad de cobrar a terceros por reproducir los contenidos de este blog.​


----------



## dcuartero (29 Jun 2022)

La fragata se hundió , tripulación 80 porciento mujeras


----------



## -carrancas (29 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)
> 
> No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.



lo denuncian de forma encubierta. 
con la iglesia hemos topado..


----------



## Notrabajo34 (29 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que vergüenza , ni para estar escondidas sirven. Yo discutí con una examiga policía sobre el tema , ella me decia que las mujeres policía o bomberas terminan adaptándose en puestos de oficina , conduciendo, recogiendo mangueras… yo le solté PERO COBRAR SI QUIEREN COBRAR IGUAL.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Vi yo a unas discutiendo por que decian que un profesor de avila era un machista que no las queria aprobar en defensa personal, ya sabiamos que esto iba a pasar decian muy indignadas.

Eran varias las que estaban con el encabronamiento hablando del tema, total que les digo bueno ya que sois muy buenas en defensa personal y el tio es un machista que no os aprueba, tiradme al suelo entre todas, se empezaron a mirar como diciendo joder....... digo venga animaros que no voy a defenderme en el sentido de dar palos, unicamente cuando vengais a tirarme os puedo tirar yo a vosotras pero no os hare daño, venga que sois varias y sois muy buenas, el tio seguro que no lleva razon y es un machista....

Siguieron hablando de otro tema, como quien no quiere la cosa........ todas estas han jurado ya..........


----------



## Busher (29 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> ¿Alguien me explica como ha superado las pruebas?
> Gracias



¿Es realmente imprescindible?


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)
> 
> No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.



Es que eso no se puede decir.
Pero vamos tampoco estoy de acuerdo.
Si una tía vale pues vale. El problema es que si una tía no vale aquí se le rebajan las exigencias y a joderse todo el mundo. Con tal de que las ensoñaciones progres se cumplan del 50% de tías en todas partes.


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Son del GES, en Noia.
> La heroína debe ser la de la izquierda, podemos imaginar cómo llegó a donde llegó.Servicio de emergencias y se caga la pata abajo por subir una escalera, demencial.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104432



No tiene pinta de ser esa.


----------



## rsaca (29 Jun 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Pero segun los mismos que grabaron el video, el problema es que no tienen recursos (paguitas) o formacion (mas paguitas)
> 
> No que las mujeres no valgan para bombero. Eso no.



Es curioso. El GES de Noia fue el primero en entrar en servicio según sus dirigentes por tener los mejores medios. Esto decían al respecto en la Voz de Galicia sobre ellos:
Personal formado

El noiés ha sido el primero en entrar en servicio en Galicia entre otras razones porque ya cuenta con el personal necesario y formado para atender las emergencias, doce profesionales que a partir de ahora también prestarán servicio en Lousame y Porto do Son: «A diferenza dos outros GES de nova creación, nós xa tiñamos unha estrutura previa en canto a recursos materiais e persoais», explicó el mandatario, *Santiago Freire. No en vano, el coste de mantener el servicio se eleva a unos 300.000 euros anuales, *

GES de Noia

Si eso es así, imaginaros cómo será el resto de GES. Con la misma estos tienen solo una charo y el resto a medio concello de chavalas. Bueno, por lo menos se entretienen viéndoles el trasero cuando suben escaleras, como el tío que se pone detrás de ella. Lo malo es que mientras no apagan los incendios.


----------



## M4rk (29 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> La Charo está como aletargada.



Porque las mujeras apenas tienen testosterona, que es lo que nos hace a los hombres forzar los límites de nuestra capacidad física y mental cuando nos lo proponemos o cuando se nos va la vida en ello.

Aunque suene a topicazo, es totalmente cierto: ¿quienes han sido y son los mejores atletas, cocineros, científicos y virtualmente cualquier tipo de profesión o forma de vida? Hombres.

A diferencia de las mujeras, los hombres son nefastos a la hora de hacer multitareas por una sencilla razón: visión de túnel. Las ingentes cantidades de testosterona, y más en situaciones de atención máxima, nos convierten en CAZADORES con visión de túnel porque se nos va la vida en la pieza a cazar. Esto nos da la capacidad de concentración realizando o desempeñando cualquier tarea que la mayoría de mujeras, por mucho que quieran, no son capaces de adquirir.


----------



## jotace (29 Jun 2022)

¡Melafo a la del pantalón vaquero que agarra la manguera!


¡15 páginas y a nadie lo ha puesto!!


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jun 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> ¿De los tíos? ¿Te refieres a los compañeros que ya tienen placita apoyando a las inútiles de sus compañeras? Efectivamente,
> estos compañeros han dejado de ser ciudadanos de a pie, ahora son casta funcionaral
> y no van a morder la mano que les da de comer, el estado feminista.



me refiero a todos. por tragar con las cuotas. 
Si las tias quieren igualdad que sean no dos sino cinco tazas. 
Nada de pruebas fisicas diferentes ni cuotas.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Jun 2022)

Parece una película de Almodóvar


----------



## Sergei Mamani (29 Jun 2022)

Al siguiente incendio sube 10 cm más, hay que ver el lado positivo

que importan unas quemaduras más (del afectado) lo que vale es que las mujeres pueden hacer lo mismo que los hombres, solo necesitan experiencia y que los machitos compañeros les den la oportunidad de actuar.


----------



## Sturmgewehr (29 Jun 2022)

El fuego es machirulo.


----------



## Sietebailes (29 Jun 2022)

Tanto paripe para regar unis geranios....


----------



## jefe de la oposición (29 Jun 2022)

que bombero ni que cojones, son una especie de protección civil local


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Jun 2022)

A todo esto. Me da la sensación de que el tío pone el vídeo diciendo que faltan medios y formación para que no le denuncien los del genaro.

Pero en realidad quería mostrarnos las maravillas de las cuotas y la rebaja de exigencias según el genaro.


----------



## Gorrino (29 Jun 2022)

Cualquier obrero-paco, palillero, con el cigarro en los labios, sube esa escalera mucho más ágilmente, y hasta arriba del todo, que esa bombera culona.


----------



## NXT (29 Jun 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Exacto , las mismas , algo que no es así. Esto se aplica a bomberos , policías o lo que sea. Las pruebas para las mujeres son menos exigentes a nivel físico.
> 
> Las bomberas españolas reclaman una prueba conjunta en todo el país
> 
> ...



Precisamente por eso lo aclaro en mi comentario.
Todas esas políticas de cuotas y de dobles baremos no hace más que fomentar imágenes como las que vemos en el vídeo, dañando la imagen de las mujeres en general, además de suponer la diferencia entre salvar o no una vida. Si las mujeres tuvieran que pasar las mismas pruebas que los hombres, es cierto que habría menos mujeres bombero, pero las pocas que hubieran estarían verdaderamente capacitadas para ello. Los bomberos deberían estar para labores de extinción de incendios, rescatar a personas atrapadas y ese tipo de cosas, y el que puedan llevar a cabo su trabajo debería estar por encima de la corrección política, la representatividad y otras chorradas.



Supremacía dijo:


> Es que sí se debe discriminar por sexos, que es todo lo opuesto a lo que hacen las feministas.



¿Cómo que lo opuesto? ¿Me estás diciendo que las feministas no discriminan por sexos?



Supremacía dijo:


> Las mujeres no sirven para trabajos en los que se necesita mucha fuerza física y valor, porque ésas son cualidades masculinas.



No, no se debe discriminar por sexos, sino por las cualidades necesarias para llevar a cabo dicho trabajo.
Por ejemplo, si hablas de fuerza física, entonces deberías discriminar en función de ésta, no por el sexo. Hay mujeres muy fuertes y hombres debiluchos, el sexo es un factor que influye pero no es determinante.

Del valor no comento nada porque es una cualidad subjetiva y no cuantificable.



Supremacía dijo:


> Precisamente la no discriminación por sexos lleva a horrores como los de la charo bombera.



Es al revés, la discriminación por sexos es la causa. ¿Qué crees que se está haciendo en las pruebas físicas cuando establecen objetivos menos estrictos y/o bonificaciones para las mujeres ?



Supremacía dijo:


> Eso sin olvidar que el hecho de que una mujer arriesgue su integridad física puede llevar a que cada vez haya menos descendencia, pues son ellas las únicas que pueden embarazarse y parir. Así que sí: debe haber la mayor discriminación posible entre uno y otro sexo.



Como una mujer puede quedarse embarazada, ¿hay que impedirle el acceso a determinadas profesiones de riesgo?
Estás hablando de coartar la libertad de los individuos (impedir a las mujeres postularse para determinados empleos que consideras de riesgo) para satisfacer las necesidades de un Estado (Políticas de natalidad). No puedo estar más en desacuerdo.
Además, una mujer puede ser estéril, no querer tener hijos o ya haber tenido los que deseaba. ¿También le impedirías que pudiese presentarse a las pruebas para realizar esos trabajos?


----------



## Supremacía (29 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Como una mujer puede quedarse embarazada, ¿hay que impedirle el acceso a determinadas profesiones de riesgo?



Pues claro que sí, joder. Aparte de que no hacen ninguna puta falta, pues son los hombres quienes deben desempeñar ese tipo de profesiones, que las mujeres arriesguen su vida no sólo puede impedir nuevos nacimientos, sino que si ya son madres, no podrán tener más hijos ni encargarse de los que ya tienen. Y pongo por ejemplo el caso de una mujer policía allá en España, quien al ir a atender un asalto murió de un balazo al poco tiempo de haber dado a luz una hija. ¿Qué puta necesidad había de que una madre pusiera en peligro su vida y dejara huérfana a una recién nacida, quien se vio privada de los insustituibles cuidados maternales que todo niño requiere en los primeros años de vida. Aunque se haya quedado con su padre, él jamás podría desempeñar las labores de una madre. 


NXT dijo:


> Estás hablando de coartar la libertad de los individuos



Ese abominable discurso liberal para mí no vale nada, menos cuando esa libertad significa la destrucción del individuo y de aquellos que lo rodean o dependen de él.


----------



## Supremacía (29 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que se está haciendo en las pruebas físicas cuando establecen objetivos menos estrictos y/o bonificaciones para las mujeres ?



Exactamente lo que dije: no discriminar por sexos, hacer que en un departamento o empresa haya el mismo número de hombres y mujeres, o que la cantidad de los primeros no sea mucho mayor que la de las segundas. 

Es precisamente por eso que las pruebas que les ponen a ellas son menos estrictas, para hacer que más mujeres sean bomberos, policías o lo que sea, a fin de que haya menos desigualdad, menos discriminación entre sexos. 

¿Acaso no resulta obvio que si las mujeres fueran sometidas a las mismas pruebas que los hombres jamás podrían pasarlas? ¿A qué llevaría eso? A que ellas no podrían ejercer esos oficios, por lo cual no se alcanzaría la igualdad que el feminismo tanto persigue y seguiría manifestándose esa discriminación intersexual que tanto aterroriza a las feministas. 

En cambio, si las mujeres tienen más facilidades que los hombres, más de ellas podrán ingresar a desempeñar oficios que antes eran mayoritariamente masculinos, ya sea poniéndoles pruebas menos duras que sean capaces de superar, o haciendo que en una empresa se establezcan cuotas fijas de hombres y mujeres para que aquellos no sean más que éstas.


----------



## Gorrino (29 Jun 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Precisamente por eso lo aclaro en mi comentario.
> Todas esas políticas de cuotas y de dobles baremos no hace más que fomentar imágenes como las que vemos en el vídeo, dañando la imagen de las mujeres en general, además de suponer la diferencia entre salvar o no una vida. Si las mujeres tuvieran que pasar las mismas pruebas que los hombres, es cierto que habría menos mujeres bombero, pero las pocas que hubieran estarían verdaderamente capacitadas para ello. Los bomberos deberían estar para labores de extinción de incendios, rescatar a personas atrapadas y ese tipo de cosas, y el que puedan llevar a cabo su trabajo debería estar por encima de la corrección política, la representatividad y otras chorradas.
> 
> 
> ...



Ninguna mujer de más de 40 puede rendir mínimamente para desempeñar un puesto de bombero. Yo he visto atletas veteranos haciendo top 10 en medias maratones y otras carreras de fondo. Si no mira Paco Mancebo u Óscar Sevilla que todavía siguen corriendo profesionalmente en bici y rozan los 50.


----------



## NXT (29 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Pues claro que sí, joder. Aparte de que no hacen ninguna puta falta, pues son los hombres quienes deben desempeñar ese tipo de profesiones, que las mujeres arriesguen su vida no sólo puede impedir nuevos nacimientos, sino que si ya son madres, no podrán tener más hijos ni encargarse de los que ya tienen. Y pongo por ejemplo el caso de una mujer policía allá en España, quien al ir a atender un asalto murió de un balazo al poco tiempo de haber dado a luz una hija. ¿Qué puta necesidad había de que una madre pusiera en peligro su vida y dejara huérfana a una recién nacida, quien se vio privada de los insustituibles cuidados maternales que todo niño requiere en los primeros años de vida. Aunque se haya quedado con su padre, él jamás podría desempeñar las labores de una madre.
> 
> Ese abominable discurso liberal para mí no vale nada, menos cuando esa libertad significa la destrucción del individuo y de aquellos que lo rodean o dependen de él.



No quiero que los políticos controlen mi vida y me digan qué es lo que puedo o no puedo hacer, que ya tenemos bastante de eso con los progres. Pero vamos, que ese es otro debate en el que no quiero entrar, tú tienes tu opinión y yo la mía.



Supremacía dijo:


> Exactamente lo que dije: no discriminar por sexos, *hacer que en un departamento o empresa haya el mismo número de hombres y mujeres, o que la cantidad de los primeros no sea mucho mayor que la de las segundas.
> 
> Es precisamente por eso que las pruebas que les ponen a ellas son menos estrictas,* para hacer que más mujeres sean bomberos, policías o lo que sea, a fin de que haya menos desigualdad, menos discriminación entre sexos.



Es que eso es precisamente discriminar en función del sexo. Se llama discriminación positiva.

Cuando se pretende que haya la misma cantidad de hombres y mujeres a costa de que unos estén menos cualificados eso no es igualdad, sino equidad. Deberías distinguir la diferencia, porque caes en el mismo "error" de los progres.









Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Acaso no resulta obvio que si las mujeres fueran sometidas a las mismas pruebas que los hombres jamás podrían pasarlas?



Lo tendrían más difícil, desde luego que sí. Pero yo no descarto que alguna lo pueda lograr, y en ese caso, no habría razón para minusvalorar su condición física, a diferencia de lo que ocurre actualmente.


Supremacía dijo:


> ¿A qué llevaría eso? A que ellas no podrían ejercer esos oficios, por lo cual no se alcanzaría la igualdad que el feminismo tanto persigue y seguiría manifestándose esa discriminación intersexual que tanto aterroriza a las feministas.



El feminismo no quiere igualdad, no caigas en su trampa. Quiere discriminación positiva en función del sexo, pero tampoco podemos hablar de que buscan equidad porque sólo les interesa si les puede beneficiar. No verás que pidan cuotas ni paridad en profesiones en las que la mayoría son mujeres.

Aunque el resultado no fuera paridad entre sexos, no habría discriminación por sexo si los criterios de elección no son esos.



Gorrino dijo:


> Ninguna mujer de más de 40 puede rendir mínimamente para desempeñar un puesto de bombero. Yo he visto atletas veteranos haciendo top 10 en medias maratones y otras carreras de fondo. Si no mira Paco Mancebo u Óscar Sevilla que todavía siguen corriendo profesionalmente en bici y rozan los 50.



Eso lo podría decidir claramente el que hombres y mujeres tuvieran que superar las mismas pruebas con los mismos objetivos mínimos sin ayudas ni bonificaciones. Si tienes razón, ninguna mujer sobre los 40 pasaría las pruebas. Pero si alguna las pasa ¿Tendrías algún inconveniente en aceptarla? Y si la rechazaras, ¿bajo qué criterio lo harías?


----------



## Furymundo (29 Jun 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A todo esto. Me da la sensación de que el tío pone el vídeo diciendo que faltan medios y formación para que no le denuncien los del genaro.
> 
> *Pero en realidad quería mostrarnos las maravillas de las cuotas y la rebaja de exigencias según el genaro.*



o es muy inteligente o es extremadamente subnormal.
vaya dilema,

me gustaria creer que ha usado esa tactica de cierto nivel 
pero puede ser un tonto a las 3 que le ha salido el disparo por la culata.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> o es muy inteligente o es extremadamente subnormal.
> vaya dilema,
> 
> me gustaria creer que ha usado esa tactica de cierto nivel
> pero puede ser un tonto a las 3 que le ha salido el disparo por la culata.



Desgraciadamente es lo más probable.


----------



## Funciovago (30 Jun 2022)

Aquí se ven dos cosas super interesantes:
- La primera el feminazismo
- La segunda como pagamos impuestos para esta puta mierda...

En otros países los bomberos son VOLUNTARIOS no cobran nada, y aquí cobran auténticas burradas y no valen para nada. Me duele la boca de decirlo, a la hora de la verdad siempre somos los civiles los que tenemos que mancharnos las manos (en las guerras acaban obligándonos a luchar bajo amenaza de muerte, en los incendios o desastres naturales tenemos nosotros que movernos, en los robos la policía no nos ayuda y tenemos que defendernos nosotros...)


----------



## el ganador (30 Jun 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> sus compañeros pensarían, venga que este es un incendio facilito, escalera, meter la manguera un rato y listos, este es para charo, que va a quedar como una héroe.



No mueven un dedo, creo que la han dejado sola a propósito para que se "luzca" y se vea lo que hay.


----------



## stiff upper lip (30 Jun 2022)

Joder, eso hubiese podido hacerlo yo gratis y sin "oposición"


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jun 2022)

Enlace de interés:





__





Las cuotas de feminismo en los bomberos empiezan a dar sus frutos.... qué contenta estará la víctima....







www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jul 2022)

Brjtal


----------

